# Ground Control Coilovers Installed



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

Since Agent 99 has defected from Roadfly, I've been lurking around for a couple of weeks. Thought that some of you guys would be interested to know that Ground Control is currently finalizing an E39 Coilover application.

I had a "pre-production" set installed last week, they are still doing some final development and will be available in the next few weeks.

The kit consists of Ground Control threaded spring perches, Eibach Race Springs and Koni Adjustable Sport struts. Not sure what the final pricing will be, but it should be very competitive compared to H&R and KW.

I've put a couple of hundred miles on it since last week, probably the most I've driven in a couple of months , and here are some initial thoughts:

* Ride is good, but obviously stiffer than stock, may switch to a softer spring
* Handling is much improved, turn in is very very quick now
* Very stable at speed, not bumpy, does not get upset by bumps during high speed turns
* A bit choppy at very low speeds, perhaps because there are no spring pads?
* No noise at all, some coilovers are known to clunk and rattle
* Kit is very well engineered
* Springs can be swapped out for different rates very easily since it uses a standard Eibach spring

Big thanks and props to Jay Morris and his crew at Ground Control, http://www.ground-control.com, they really know their stuff and make some kick a$$ suspension components.

Here are some pics:

Rear coilover









Side view, just testing to see how low it would go and check clearances. Note, the front currently will not adjust this low, we will be putting on a longer thread for the spring perch, in the picture we were trying to figure out how much longer it needed to be, before it hit the bump stops. It's about 3 1/4" lower in the rear and 4" in the front. SICK!!!!!



























The final ride height is not this low, unfortunately a 4" drop in the front doesn't allow enough clearance to turn the front wheels  .


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I am slowly but surely moving over...still getting used to this style of forum.

Glad to see you guys over here posting!  It warms my heart! : puke:

Chris


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

Yeah, not really used to the setup over here, perhaps it's a little too new school for me.

Let's get Viet over here too!

See ya Friday!!!!


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

*Did I hear my name?*

Yeah, if Jon ever decides to split off an E39 board, I'll be looking forward to my 1K post avatar (or take Agent99's shortcut  ).

Like I said DKSF, who cares about turning? Slam that puppy back down!

I'll bow to you since I could never reach such heights (or lows in this case) as you! :thumbup:

A pic of my 4x4  :










(no longer a Bimmerfest Forum virgin...)


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

:thumbup: Welcome, Viet! :thumbup:

Jon says that when the traffic warrants more specialized boards, he'll consider doing it so we need to "pump up the volume" in here and it'll happen! 

Chris


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Damn! :yikes: 

I am getting my Touring lowered Thursday (Eibach Pro Kit) but the drop is only 35mm in front/10mm in back. 4" is about 95mm! I would not be able to drive in to my garage!!  

Awesome Breytons, and a beautiful Titan Silver E39! :thumbup: 

BTW, I also hope that there would be more E39 contributors/agitators etc. over here. I am a relatively new 5er owner that never posted at that other place - bimmerfest.com is my home!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Awesome Breytons, and a beautiful Titan Silver E39! :thumbup: *


 Them are Hartge Classics, I believe. And they do look good.:thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> *Them are Hartge Classics, I believe. And they do look good.:thumbup: *


Really? You are right ... I mistook them for Magics!










My bad ... 

Which would be the same wheels that you have, correct? :dunno:

And as fun to clean as my Style 32's ...


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *
> Awesome Breytons, and a beautiful Titan Silver E39! :thumbup:
> 
> *


0 for 2 buddy!!!!!:thumbdwn:

Hartge Classics and Arctic Silver 

Take Care, DK.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Which would be the same wheels that you have, correct? :dunno:
> 
> And as fun to clean as my Style 32's ...  *


 Same wheels I _had_. Sold 'em this week to make room for the BBS RKII's I bought a few weeks ago. I have been running (and cleaning) the 32's for a year or so, now.

Can't wait to get some tires for the BBS wheels so I can start to clean them instead.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

DKSF said:


> *0 for 2 buddy!!!!!:thumbdwn:
> 
> Hartge Classics and Arctic Silver
> 
> Take Care, DK. *


Must not be my day ... :slap:


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

*how mcuh and when?*

I was just planning on buying some FK Highsports for my 97 528 for $975. Will the ground control setup be less expensive when it's released? and when will it be released? Can I get on a pre-production waiting list that might get me an introductory price? thanks.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: how mcuh and when?*



jacksprat said:


> *I was just planning on buying some FK Highsports for my 97 528 for $975. Will the ground control setup be less expensive when it's released? and when will it be released? Can I get on a pre-production waiting list that might get me an introductory price? thanks. *


Short answer is: DEFINITELY NOT cheaper.


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

Yeah, GC won't be cheaper than that. You're going to have to decide on what you want as far as features, and how much you are willing to pay.

The GC's will probably cost about the same, but you'll be getting Koni Adjustables so that you can adjust the rebound. You won't have that on the FK's. A better comparison is probably between KW and GC....and the KW's will cost you around $1,800.


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

Looks great!!! No rubbing???

-DanB


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

Nah, doesn't rub at all.......really :rofl: 

We were just checking to see how much clearance there would be at full drop. Unfortunately, we didn't think we would be able to turn the front wheels, so we didn't even roll it out of the garage.

The final height that I set it at is much higher than the pics, obviously, but still having some rubbing issues on the passenger rear. I'll have to resort to pulling out the fender a little bit, they are already rolled to the max so no more clearance to be had there.


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

Just do it! :thumbup:

Write-up available on my E39 DIY site (as you know).


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

vietsb said:


> *Just do it! :thumbup:
> 
> Write-up available on my E39 DIY site (as you know).
> 
> *


Hey Viet...I was thinking to nominate you to moderate the DIY page we have here. You up for it? I could send JS a little note about it. You're a 'net nut...interested?

Chris :tsk:


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

I'd be honored, but they already have one good mod there and you can see by this post that there might not be much interest in my E39 knowledge. I'm definitely a 'net nut, so if you and/or JS think there's a need for another E30/E39-centric mod over there, I might take the plunge and join the ranks of the famous, such as DanB and yourself. 

No hurry since I somehow find a way to keep myself busy regardless.  Now if there ends up being an E39 DIY forum...


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I have a proposal in for an E39 DIY...we'll see where it goes.

Chris


----------

